# Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP99CNB New Water-Resistant Coaches’ Jacket



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. recently added a men’s water-resistant windbreaker coaches’ jacket to its line. It is designed with warmth, durability, and style in mind. Made of 100 percent 330D nylon with a waterproof coating, the EXP99CNB is heavyweight and wind resistant. 

The jacket features antique brass eyelets and six-snap front closure as well as a drawcord at the bottom opening. It also has underarm grommets, elastic cuffs, and self-neck tape. It comes in black in sizes XS to 3XL and is screen printer friendly.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

